# 火热出炉的 Firefox 纽约时代双页广告!

## EricHsu

快报!

引自 http://slashdot.org (原文见此)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Firefox New York Times Ad Hits the Presses
> 
> Posted by michael on Thursday December 16, @10:32PM
> ...

 

报道完毕, 睡觉觉去  :Cool: 

----------

